# Visa sponsored jobs in Australia



## rahul.miggins (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am a software testing professional having over 6yrs of experience out of which 3yrs in Automation Testing tool QuickTest Professional(QTP) from India
I am currently looking out for a change and I was hoping if there are any companies in Australia that sponsor visas .

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Rahul Miggins


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Rahul to the forum,

Based on my observation of Australian market for 2 years now, It is quite difficult to find a sponsored jobs in IT as a lot of PR's are already available in Australia with software skills. having said this, it doesn't means that it is impossible, you may try ur luck 

I can suggest you to apply for PR visa and move to Australia permanently, on PR chances of success is obviously more then sitting offshore and looking for sponsor. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh.


----------



## rahul.miggins (Mar 21, 2011)

mr.india said:


> Welcome Rahul to the forum,
> 
> Based on my observation of Australian market for 2 years now, It is quite difficult to find a sponsored jobs in IT as a lot of PR's are already available in Australia with software skills. having said this, it doesn't means that it is impossible, you may try ur luck
> 
> ...


Thanks Randhir for your inputs. If you have any idea, then could you please let me know like how is the job market in Australia for a Software Test Engineer. Will it be help if I have any kind of testing certification? I am asking these questions because If I apply for a PR and then move to Australia, I would not like to end up knowing that there are not many jobs matching my criteria


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Please check your search criteria, SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and career one
I don't have much friends in your area in Australia, hence I am not the right person to answer this, however, wait for someone to answer. 

You may look at job portals and news classified to get an idea, how many jobs, jobs in which state, and what requirements are comming up there. 

Good luck


----------



## rahul.miggins (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Mr.India That really helps.

My wife's sister is an Australian citizen, so do u think this will make it easier for us to apply for PR? would there be any drawbacks in this process?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

That's good, ur sister in law can sponsor her sister (your wife) if she is primary applicant under 176 Family sponsored visa. 

Thousands apply for skilled / sponsored migration visa every year and I have not heard anyone speaking any drawback, so, get set and apply.


----------



## rahul.miggins (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot Mr.India.. This has really helped me a lot..


----------



## John131 (Apr 27, 2015)

*work visa*

Hi,

I am working in tech lead and look for a work visa in australia...... could you let me know any genuine recruiters or the process to be followed...

Thanks,
John


----------

